# I got the Barbie haul! With pics! :-)



## beyondhope1024 (Feb 13, 2007)

It was meant to be...school was called off due to the snow so I was able to head up to MAC bright and early! I got there about 30 minutes before the store opened and there was already a line to get the Barbie, then they passed out numbered tickets (I think only 13 or 14 tickets because they ran out right after they gave me one) to everyone (well, the first 13 or so people) and those people could get a Barbie. I was number 9, I was so excited! Anyway, here's my haul...didn't get much from the Barbie collection except three eyeshadows. I was expecting to get more but once I saw it, nothing really blew me away. I got:

MAC Barbie
Magic Dust Eyeshadow
Playful Eyeshadow
Moth Brown Eyeshadow
15 Pro Pan Palette
Mulch Pro Pan
Forever Green Powerpoint (x2, one for a friend, one for my mom)
Liner Sharpner
Here are some really bad pictures...
Barbie:






Other MAC:





And this is why I _needed_ the Barbie, to go with my other Barbies, of course:





Quick question for those who got the Barbie eyeshadows, if you normally depot your shadows, are you going to depot these or are you going to keep them in the pots? I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. Thanks!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 13, 2007)

oh whoaaa! impressive Barbie collection! love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




barbie loves mac isnt gonna be here till march but when i get my shadows i will be depotting them.. enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 13, 2007)

Great haul!  I got a barbie too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I plant to depot the shadows I got.  I only got 4 of the 6, so I got an empty quad to put them in


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 13, 2007)

AudreyNicole, that's a great idea! Making your own Barbie quad, I want to make one too.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey, were you at the Tower City MAC this morning?  I think I saw you in line.


----------



## amoona (Feb 13, 2007)

I luv ur Barbie collection. I had one but I felt bad for the lil girls back home who don't have toys n I took them all n gave them out in the camps. Imma be greedy with my MAC doll, I already have a spot for it when it gets here.

I bought all the eyeshadows n I'm not planning on depotting ne of them, I can bring myself to haha.


----------



## amoona (Feb 13, 2007)

I luv ur Barbie collection. I had one but I felt bad for the lil girls back home who don't have toys n I took them all n gave them out in the camps. Imma be greedy with my MAC doll, I already have a spot for it when it gets here.

I bought all the eyeshadows n I'm not planning on depotting ne of them, I can bring myself to haha. I'm even keeping the boxes.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 13, 2007)

that's an awesome barbie collection! 
enjoy everything!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I <3 my Barbie collection. 

AudreyNicole, that is a good idea....I would totally do that if I had gotten four of the shadows instead of three.

CincyFan, yep, I was in line this morning at Tower City! I think I saw you too. While waiting for the store to open, I was trying to figure out if any of the others in the line were on Specktra, guess so!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice Barbie collection


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

wow awesome collection~!!!!!


----------



## juli (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice haulage!!! I absolutely love your barbie collection!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice haul, and impressive Barbie collection!!


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 14, 2007)

nice haul! i got the barbie too! and i have the same 2 holiday ones that you have! the ones up in the left corner, with the gold and red dresses. hehe!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 15, 2007)

nice haul


----------

